# Betäuben von Aalen ?



## nikmark (25. April 2003)

Mein Sohn steckt gerade in der Lernphase für die Fischerprüfung (NRW). Im praktischen Teil muss man eine Aalrute waidgerecht zusammen bauen. Nun fragt er mich, wie man einen Aal betäubt (gehört ja zu dem Zubehör: Unterfangkescher, Maßband, Fischbetäuber, Messer und Hakenlöser). Ich bin da ein wenig überfragt, denn ich benutze bei maßigen Aalen einen Aaltöter, weil es mir schon oft passiert ist, das ich das Gefühl habe, einen Aal kann man gar nicht betäuben und mir auch schon mal einer nach 2 (!!!) Herzstichen Tschüss gesagt hat. Also, wie betäube ich einen Aal ???


----------



## angeltreff (25. April 2003)

Aal betäuben geht nicht, wie Du schon sagst. Für alle anderen Fischarten gilt (zumindestens in der Prüfung, Fisch betäuben durch kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf und töten durch Herzstich. Beim Aal ist richtig, dass dieser sofort getötet werden darf (eben ohne Betäubung) mittels Durchtrennung der Wirbelsäule
(Genickstich ohne vorherige Betäubung).

Sie auch http://www.bfa-fish.de/iud/iud-d/veroeff/infn2_01/482Kuh.pdf


----------



## Franky (25. April 2003)

Hmm... In einem Buch heisst es dazu:
"Nach den Lehren der Klassiker des Angelsports soll man ihn zunächst durch einen kräftigen Schlag mit einem Fischtöter zwischen Schwanzspitze und Waidloch betäuben... "

Weiter dazu:
"Im Lehrgang für die Sportfischerprüfung haben wir gelernt - und darin sind sich ausnahmsweise alle Angler einig - dass der Aal mit einem scharfen Messer durch einen bis auf die Wirbelsäule reichenden Schnitt hinter dem Kopfende getötet wird..." (Hinweis auf die Giftigkeit von Aalblut, wenn es in menschliche Blutbahnen gerät, z.B. durch offene Wunden)

(aus "Erfolgreich angeln: Raubfische", Der Aal, S. 157) 

Mit genau diesen "Maßnahmen", auch wenn das "Betäuben" ziemlich sinnlos ist, hab ich bisher auch den grössten Erfolg gehabt, auch wenn die Biester immer noch im Eimer herumgehupft sind... Aber dascha normal!


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2003)

Zum Glück musste ich sowas net lernen! 
Also ich nehme auch nen Aaltöter! Aber nen Aal betäuben kannste eigentlich net! Du kannst ihn hinlegen und an der Seite entlang streicheln! Dann legt er sich gerade und bewegungslos hin. Dann ist es leicht ihn zu töten! Aber ich habe auch bei vielen Aalen entwerder einen auf den Deckel oder einfach mit voller wucht auf den Boden geschmussen. Vorne und hinten gepackt und dann einfach mit voller Wucht auf die Längsseite schmeißen! Oder halt auf den Kopf. 2-3x, wenn er noch nicht still bleibt.


----------



## Lynx (25. April 2003)

na. na Schleie #t


> an der Seite entlang streicheln!


Wie schon gesagt, ein Aal kann nicht betäubt werden.
Die Wirbelsäule mit einem Schnitt dicht hinter dem Kopf durchtrennen und sofort die Eingeweide mit Herz herausnehmen. Am Waidloch noch etwas weiter schneiden da der Aal hier die Niere hat.


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2003)

Wenn man ihn streichelt hällt er Ruhe! Versuchts mal! Ich garantiere net, aber bei 80% klappt es! Das hat mir mal ein Knirps von 8 Jahren gezeigt, letztes Jahr!


----------



## nikmark (25. April 2003)

*Was soll ich dem Jungen denn jetzt sagen ?*

Jetzt habe ich ein Rieseproblem ;+ 
Beim Vorbereitungslehrgang wurde ihm (ist ja eigentlich auch richtig) gesagt, das man keinen  Fisch , auch keinen Aal (!!!) töten darf, ohne ihn vorher zu betäuben. Was soll er denn jetzt in der Prüfung machen, den Fischbetäuber nehmen oder weglassen? Wegen so etwas durchzufallen, wäre doch mehr als ärgerlich. In der Praxis sieht das natürlich anders aus, aber die Prüfung...#c


----------



## Lynx (25. April 2003)

Servus nikmark,
ich hab mal gekramt. Folgenden Satz habe ich gefunden.



> Bei Aalen und Plattfischen (Schollen, Flundern, Seezungen usw.) kann die Betäubung unterbleiben.



Das ist eine sog. 'Kann-Bestimmung'. Ob die überall oder immer noch gültig ist?
Keine Ahnung.;+


----------



## Mühle (25. April 2003)

Wenn die Prüfer selbst etwas vom Angeln verstehen sollten, dann sollte es wohl kein Problem sein zu sagen, dass man den Aal mittels Durchtrennung der Wirbelsäule direkt hinter dem Kopf direkt tötet, da die Betäubung des Aals nicht möglich ist.
Ich halte das immer so und denke, dass es die einfachste, beste und schonendste Methode ist.
Zu Betäubungsversuchen wie Schläge auf Kopf oder Waidlochgegend sowie auf den Boden werfen, kann ich nur sagen, dass dies meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignete Maßnahmen sind. Ganz abgesehen von ihrer praktischen Unmöglichkeit in den meisten Fällen (man versuche mal einem sich windenden Aal in Mitten der Nacht einen zielgerichteten Schlag auf den Kopf zu versetzen, oder ihn durch ein Zu-Boden-Werfen auf das Ufergras zu betäuben...)

Und zum Streicheln der Aale zu Beruhigungszwecken muss man sagen, dass der Aal-König John Sidley dies zum Abhaken seiner Fische wohl tatsächlich erfolgreich praktizierte.
Ich habe es früher ein paar mal probiert, es hat allerdings nicht geklappt. Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht zärtlich genug.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## leguan8 (25. April 2003)

ich sehe es genauso wie mühle und lynx,

wer ahnung vom angeln hat der solte wissen das es sinn und zwecklos ist einen aal zu betäuben. im  kosmosbuch " das räuchern von fisxchen" isbn 3440090833 gibt es ein kapitel das " betäuben und töten von aalen

Tiere sind so zu betäuben, dass sie schnell und unter vermeidung von schmerzen oder leiden in einen bis zum tod anhaltenden zustand der empfindungs- und wahrnehmungslosigkeit gesetzt werden. für fische gilt der abs atz 5 des §13: wer einen fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem schlachten oder töten betäuben. ohne vorherige betäubung dürfen 1. Plattfische durch einen schnellen schnitt er die kehle und die wirbelsäule durchtrennt und 2. aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höcstens bis zu einer zahl von 30 tieren pro tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die wirbelsäule durchtrennenden stich direkt hinter dem hinter dem kopf und sofortieges herausnehmen der eingeweide einschließlich des  herzens geschlachtet oder getötet werden.


----------



## angeltreff (25. April 2003)

@ Schleie

Es heißt NICHT - und nicht net. Und auf den Boden knallen - dass ist doch nicht Dein Ernst. :e 

@ all

Versucht mal nachts mit dem Messer einen sauberen Schnitt zu setzen ... Da sollen schon viele Finger bei draufgegangen sein. So ein Aaltöter ist da sicher nicht schlecht.

@ nikmark

Dein Sohn soll das machen, was er im Lehrgang lernt. Auch wenn dass alles nicht so recht praxisgerecht ist.


----------



## siegerlaender (25. April 2003)

...mit dem aal ist das schon so eine sache. wie schon gesagt wurde, wirbelsäule hinterm kopf durchtrennen. dann ist er definitiv tod auch wenn er noch weiter zappelt. von durch die gegend werfen oder in salz todlaufen lassen:e halte ich garnix.
man sollte sich allen fischen gegenüber, auch dem aal, so waidgerecht wie möglich verhalten. also, schnellstmöglich ein stich durch die wirbelsäule und gut ist!


----------



## wobbler (25. April 2003)

hallo miteinander


für mich gibts nur den herzstich...........
.......wenn das herz durchstochen ist - blutet der aal aus und macht dann sehr schnell keinen mucks mehr.
für mich , die schonendste art - denn wer lebt noch ohne herz ??


also kein salz - salmiak oder andere "gifte"


----------



## Quintana (27. April 2003)

*Aale töten*

Hi Ihr alle
Auch ein Aal sollte Waidgerecht getötet werden,wenn das manchmal nicht ganz einfach ist.Ich nehme den Aal und schm eiß
ihn in einen Eimer mit Sand.Der Aal rührt sich dann fast gar nicht
mehr,kann ihn sehr gut greifen und nur mit dem Aaltöter töten.
Der ist dann garantiert tot!
Dann mal Petri Heil
Quintana #h


----------



## hardy (27. April 2003)

hi,
ist ja entsetzlich, wie ihr die aale tötet!   

wie er nun richtig vor dem gesetz getötet wird, steht in der fischereiverordung, dem fischereigesetz oder in irgendeiner durchführungsbestimmung des jeweiligen bundeslandes! in sachsen braucht man den aal ( und plattfische) nicht betäuben. so steht´s jedenfalls im gesetz und nur das ist zur prüfung bindend!
wenn ihr anderen den aal auf die birne haut, solltet ihr bedenken, das der aal im schwanzbereich noch sowas wie ein "gehirn" hat. da müsste man eigendlich zweimal draufhauen!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. April 2003)

Ist ja alles gut und schön. und was macht ihr mit einem 500g Aal und schwereren Aal aus einem Moorteich im Sommer. Schlachtet ihr ihn etwa sofort und genießt den moorigen Geschmack oder verschenkt ihn an eure  dann garantiert verhaßten Nachbarn! Ich lasse Aale aus Kleingewässern grundsätzlich 1 Woche in einer Regentonne mit Sauerstoff und paar kleinen Köderfischen ablaufen. Sonst kann man ihn nicht geniesen. Ich werfe die Aale auch zu Boden (am besten in die Badewanne) und nehme sofort das Herz raus und nehme sie aus. Besonders wichtig ist die Entfernung der Niere(schwarze Blutader und den Blutsack hinterm After). Danach ist der Aal defenitiv tot!!! Dauert max. 5 Sekunden pro Aal bei mir. Von Aaltöter und Genick brechen halte ich nichts von!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. April 2003)

Ich töte die von mir gefangenen Aale immer mit einem Aaltöter. Danach werden sie immer, auch in tiefster duckelster Nacht, sofort ausgenommen. Zuhause weren sie dann noch richtig gesäubert und ab damit in die Tiefkühltruhe.
Einen Aal "betäuben" stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor.
Ich kann da nur angelteff und hardy zustimmen.#h :m


----------



## theactor (27. April 2003)

Hi! 
Meine Erfahrungen sind vielseitig.
Im letzten Jahr habe ich es leibhaftig beobachten dürfen (obwohl ich es auch Erzählungen nie geglaubt hätte): den Aal bauchwärts ein paar mal abwärts streichen und er rührt sich für 3-5 Minuten nicht mehr. Ich habe es dann selbst probiert und in 70% der Fälle klappt es tatsächlich (übrigens scheinbar dasselbe bei Schlangen). Für alle die es nicht glauben wollen (Lynx): probieren!!
Damit ist er nicht natürlich betäubt, aber man kann in aller Ruhe den Nackenstich ansetzen. Klappt aber nur bei größerenn Aalen weil die kleinen viel zu quirlig sind.

Auch die Boden-schmeiß-Methode funktioniert, wenn sie auch rabiat erscheint. Der Aal liegt danach regungslos und kann "in Ruhe" mit Nackenstich getötet werden.

Letzteres ist mein Ding nicht, ich halte auch von "Hältern" zur Beseitigung etwaigen Modergeschmack  nichts. 
Ich greife ihn mit einem Handtuch und durchtrenne die Wirbelsäule und fertig. Das typische, mitunter stundenlangen "Weiterleben" der Aale lässt sich kaum vermeiden, aber am ehsten durch den "Bodenwurf" umgehen. 

theactor
#h


----------



## rene (28. April 2003)

Naja, durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule ist die Betäubung, erst durch das Ausnehmen ist der Aal wirklich tot.  Das mit dem streicheln werd ich mal ausprobieren, habs bisher für ein Märchen gehalten, aber anscheinend ist da doch was dran. Ob Bine auch mal wieder meinen Aal beim angeln streichelt  :q



> das der aal im schwanzbereich noch sowas wie ein "gehirn" hat.


Das ist mir neu, ich wußte bisher nur von einem zweiten Herzen (dem Kaudalherz) im Schwanzbereich. Anguilla was meinst Du dazu 

 ;+


----------



## Brummel (28. April 2003)

@Rene,

also mir wurde schon manchmal bescheinigt (oder vorgeworfen?), ich hätte mein Hirn im Sch...z-Bereich, aber jedenfalls will ich auch nicht daß man mir diese Gegend versohlt. 

Scherz beiseite, ich glaube nicht daß Leute wie John Sidley Märchen erzählen, hab sein Buch "Aale, so fängt man die Grossen" gelesen, aber das mit dem Streicheln hab ich noch nicht probiert, wär mal einen Versuch wert. Ich töte Aale immer mittels Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule, das scheint mir die beste (waidgerechteste) Methode zu sein. Zu solchen Sachen wie durch Salz kriechen lassen und so weiter werde ich jedenfalls nicht greifen.

mfg  Brummel


----------



## anguilla (28. April 2003)

> Wenn man ihn streichelt hällt er Ruhe!



@schleie:

wird ER dann auch größer... :q

nee im Ernst, es hilft bei größeren Aalen nach meiner erfahrung schon, wenn man ihn am Bauch"streichelt". Dabei sollte allerdings die Bauchseite nach oben zeigen. Dann hält er für kurze Zeit still. Ich nutze diesen Moment, zum Messen und Fotografieren.  

Einen Aal getötet hab'  ich schon lange nicht mehr, möchte ich auch nicht!

@rene:

ein Gehirn hat der Aal im Schwanzbereich nicht, lediglich, wie du schon sagst, das sog. Kaudalherz. Dies sollte beim Ausnehmen (was unmittelbar nach dem Töten erfolgen sollte) mit entfernt werden. Hierzu einfach hinter dem After weiter einschneiden.


----------



## wodibo (28. April 2003)

@Rene



> Ob Bine auch mal wieder meinen Aal beim angeln streichelt



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaa* 

Du bist gebongt :q


----------



## bine (6. Mai 2003)

@ rene
Tja, mein lieber, wenn Du mich lassen würdest!?!?! :m 

:q


----------



## grünfüssler (6. Mai 2003)

*da kann man mal wieder sehen.....*

das  nicht nur aale ihr herz im schwanzbereich haben........
bei manchem männlichen vertreter anderer gattungen befindet sich scheinbar auch das gehirn in schwanznähe ........:q :q :q 
achja....beim aalangeln durchtrenne ich den fischen die wirbelsäule mit einem aaltöter (v-förmiges gerät mit durchsteckklinge)
gute und schnelle methode um den aal friteusenfertig zu machen.
gruss...das krokodilfussel


----------



## Rainhart (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Tipp bekommen wie man Aale betäuben kann. Ich habe es selbst versucht und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Ich hatte mir mal eine Flasche Nelkenöl gekauft. Dieses wird bei den Koi  zur Betäubung verwendet. Bei dem Aal funktioniert es genauso wenn nicht sogar besser. 1 Tropfen auf 1 Liter Wasser (2 Tropfen auf 1 Liter geht natürlich auch) und der Aal rührt sich solange er nicht wieder in Wasser ohne Nelkenöl kommt, überhaupt nicht mehr. Also Eimer Wasser und das Nelkenöl rein, anschliessend den/die Aale. Dann kann, nach dem bei der Fischerprüfung erlenten töten vom Aal, vorgegangen werden. Ich finde das wesentlich freundlicher als einem schlängelndem Aal mit dem sog. Aaltöter hinterherzueifern. Beste Grüße


----------



## Maxthecat (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

Moin !
Funktionieren tun alle hier angefühten Methoden , Genickbruch mit Aaltöter oder einem spitzen Messer . Der Schlag mit dem Knüppel nahe dem Waidloch klappt , aber nicht immer beim ersten Schlag ! Nicht so schön für den Aal .

Das mit Nelkenöl habe ich als Aquarianer auch bei Kranken Fischen gemacht und geht recht schnell , ob die Aale danach nach Nelkenöl schmecken weiß ich nicht .

So und nun eine sanfte methode den Aal zu betäuben bzw. Töten , so wie es industriell bei Fischfarmen gemacht wird .

Man nehme einen Eimer in den die Aale kommen und kippt dort 1-2 Liter sehr stark Kohlensäurehaltige Mineralwasser rein . Dieses so einfüllen das es nicht aufsprudelt beim einkippen , sonst geht zu viel Kohlensäure verloren .

Der Aal atmet das CO² Wasser ein , legt kurz den Rückwärtgang ein und es dauert keine Minute bis er mit dem Bauch oben im Wasser liegt . Er ist einfach eingeschlafen , nun kann man ihn ausnehmen . Er ist garantiert tot ,sanft entschlafen .


----------



## feko (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

zu der Zeit als ich noch gezielt auf aal gegangen bin und auch fing hatte ich immer einen 8er baustahl dabei ..80 cm lang.
Ein wirklich hArt durchzogener gezielter schlag knapp hinter oder auf den Kopf und der fisch macht keinen mucks mehr.man muß halt wirklich durchziehen. probiert es aus das klappt einwandfrei sauber und völlig problemlos. 
lg


----------



## Rainhart (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> Funktionieren tun alle hier angefühten Methoden , Genickbruch mit Aaltöter oder einem spitzen Messer . Der Schlag mit dem Knüppel nahe dem Waidloch klappt , aber nicht immer beim ersten Schlag ! Nicht so schön für den Aal .
> 
> Das mit Nelkenöl habe ich als Aquarianer auch bei Kranken Fischen gemacht und geht recht schnell , ob die Aale danach nach Nelkenöl schmecken weiß ich nicht .
> ...



Ergänzung: die Fische schmecken nach dem Auswasch nicht mehr nach Nelkenöl


----------



## börnie (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> So und nun eine sanfte methode den Aal zu betäuben bzw. Töten , so wie es industriell bei Fischfarmen gemacht wird .
> 
> Man nehme einen Eimer in den die Aale kommen und kippt dort 1-2 Liter sehr stark Kohlensäurehaltige Mineralwasser rein . Dieses so einfüllen das es nicht aufsprudelt beim einkippen , sonst geht zu viel Kohlensäure verloren .
> ...



Die ursprüngliche Frage stammt zwar schon aus 2003, aber wenn ich diese Kohlensäurenummer lese...
Dazu hat es schon 2001 eine Studie gegeben : 

Inf. Fischwirtsch. Fischereiforsch. 48(2), 2001
85
u  
Kohlendioxid ist in der TierSchlV für Salmoniden zu-
gelassen.  Die  mit  Aalen  durchgeführten  Experimente
zur  Betäubung  mit  Kohlendioxid  verliefen  alle  unter
Tierschutzaspekten völlig unbefriedigend. Nach einer
langen Phase heftigster Irritationen mit Fluchtversuchen
trat Ruhigstellung in der Regel erst nach ca. 0,5 h ein.
Getestet wurde Betäubung in Wasser, das mit Kohlen-
dioxid gesättigt bzw. hoch übersättigt wurde, sowie eine
reine Kohlendioxid-Gasatmosphäre


----------



## Maxthecat (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

OK ,danke !#6 Zu der Methode mit CO² , wenn der Aal tot ist einfach noch 1/2Pfund Kochsalz mit insWasser , 5 Minuten ziehen lassen und der Schleim ist auch gleich runter . Denn erst abstreifen des Schleimes und gründlich abspülen ,den Aal danach ausnehmen .

Die Aale in Sand oder Salz tot laufen lassen ,das macht man einfach nicht  Ebenso mit Waschsoda ,wo diese an ihrem eigenen Schleim qualvoll ersticken . Wird zwar so in den Aalräuchereien / Aalfarmen teilweise gemacht ,aber vorher werden die Aale in einem großen Bottich mit Wasser und Strom betäubt bzw. getötet .

Die Aale sind nach dem Bad in Waschsoda blitzblank sauber und schmecken auch nicht nach Waschpulver . Wer das Zuhause macht , Waschsoda gibt es in jedem Discounter für 89 Cent - 1,?? € zu kaufen , die Aale aber bitte vorher Töten ( CO² Wasser ) und diese noch nicht ausnehmen . Gummihandschuhe und Kleidung über die Arme , das Zeug ist ätzend auf der Haut und mit den Augen ebenfalls aufpassen ! :c 

Die Aale , Fische müssen nach dem Soda Bad gründlich abgewaschen werden , auch das Maul und die Kiemen gut ausspülen und Schleim heraus drücken .


----------



## Maxthecat (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

@börnie : Die Studie stimmt so nicht , es geht innerhalb 1 Minute und der , die Aale sind tot . Ich habe das ja auch nicht mit 100 oder 1000 Aalen gemacht , waren maximal 3 Stück im Eimer . Eventuell ist es dann anders bei einer solchen Menge und zu wenig CO² gesättigten Wasser .#c

Probiere es aus , wirst überrascht sein wie schnell das geht . Klar der Aal will da raus und den ersten Schluck Mineralwasser spuckt er aus . Denn kannst aber auch schon merken wie die Atmung sich verlangsamt und der Aal immer ruhiger wird bis er sich mit dem Bauch nach Oben dreht .

Für mich die schonenste und sanfte Methode einen oder mehre Aale schnell zu töten , ich wollte es auch erst nicht so richtig glauben als ein Freund es mir sagte . Aber es funktioniert und das auch sehr schnell !

Entweder das billige " Extra " Mineralwasser mit sehr viel Kohlensäure von Aldi oder wie ich mit einem Soda -Stream Gerät ordentlich CO² in 2 Liter Leitungswasser gepresst .


----------



## feko (2. August 2018)

*AW: Betäuben von Aalen ?*

Oder doch einfach eine Eisenstange und dann einen kopfstich


----------

